

DPR's payments to Redandwhite for five murders - kentbrew
https://blockchain.info/address/1MwvS1idEevZ5gd428TjL3hB2kHaBH9WTL

======
kentbrew
Just in case the WIRED article isn't scary enough:

[http://www.wired.com/2015/02/read-transcript-silk-roads-
boss...](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/read-transcript-silk-roads-boss-
ordering-5-assassinations/)

